# Avocado Bruschetta/Tomatoes too TNT



## kadesma (May 15, 2012)

cut and seed 3 tomatoes squeese out the seeds and jusice. I save some of the juice to brush on the bread. Now chop the tomato into small pieces. Now put the tomato into a med. sized bowl and add about 1 tab. diced red onion,3 tab. evoo, 1/2 an avocado diced, 2 tab. fresh lemon juice, salt and fresh cracked pepper. Toast 6-8 pieces of Italian  bread I brush with some of the tomatoe juice I saved thne give the bread a sprinkle of garlic powder or fresh finely chopped garlic top with the avocado,tomato mixture you can double or triple this recipe I make triple batches for my gang. Brushcetta is a summer time favorite here in Ma'sville enjoykadesma


----------



## Barbara L (May 15, 2012)

That sounds so good! I wish I had some avocados!


----------



## kadesma (May 15, 2012)

Barbara L said:


> That sounds so good! I wish I had some avocados!


It is Barb. Get better and will make James go get you an avocado and several tomtoes and you will be set. I love it for lunch or dinner ice tea for a cool drink yum
kades


----------



## niquejim (May 15, 2012)

For breakfast try some toast with some mashed avocado, bacon and a fried egg(top with a bit of cheese if you like)


----------



## 4meandthem (May 15, 2012)

I can second the breakfast sandwich! A little tomato too.

Avacados have terrible and expensive the last few months. 2 bucks each and they are hard. I am headed to the Latin side of town this week. Our open air market has some competition so I bet I can do better.


----------



## kadesma (May 15, 2012)

niquejim said:


> For breakfast try some toast with some mashed avocado, bacon and a fried egg(top with a bit of cheese if you like)


Thank you, your idea sounds great and will be put together one morning when I'm free. 
lades


----------



## kadesma (May 15, 2012)

4meandthem said:


> I can second the breakfast sandwich! A little tomato too.
> 
> Avacados have terrible and expensive the last few months. 2 bucks each and they are hard. I am headed to the Latin side of town this week. Our open air market has some competition so I bet I can do better.


2.00 that is a lot. I get the small one for.79 and the large are 1.49. I refuse to pay more than 99 cents each. So I get some great buy's this way. Yes to the tomato idea. I adore tomatoes.
kades


----------



## Barbara L (May 16, 2012)

James and I will definitely be trying this soon! Avocados are pretty expensive here too, but I can often find them on sale for 99 cents. One store was charging $2.00 each, and as much as I love avocados I couldn't bring myself to pay that much. I have to really check the avocados out too. Sometimes they get one kind that gets big black spots and sometimes get stringy inside. Lately though, I have been finding some beautiful avocados!


----------

